
Switzerland stops contact tracing, reduces quarantine to 5 days - cousin_it
https://www.lematin.ch/suisse/quarantaines-courtes-suisse/story/13175495
======
onyva
I've heard yesterday Switzerland is really not prepared very well. They are
relying on hospitalization, but clearly the calculation is they'll only take
in high risk cases.

first commenter says when her child developed flu like symptoms they were told
they can't guarantee what she has, go home and see what happens the next 5
days, wearing a mask not to spread it to others...

------
cousin_it
Infections were doubling every 2 days until they stopped testing mild cases.
Schools are open, border with Italy is unchecked, nobody is wearing masks. I'm
here and honestly not sure what to do.

